# Hawaiian 'Oven Roasted' Kalua Pork



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2014)

Pork Butt
Sea Salt
Liquid Smoke
Ti Leaves (the all green ones only), enough to wrap the meat up like a burrito ***

For each pound of Pork use: ½ Tablespoon of salt; ¾ Tablespoon Liquid smoke

Pre-heat the oven to 500⁰

Rub the Liquid Smoke all over the meat and then sprinkle evenly with the Salt.

Wrap the meat in your leaves and then in heavy duty foil
Place in a baking pan/dish; into the oven for 30 minutes, reduce the heat to 325⁰

Bake for an additional 3 ½ hours

Allow to cool, unwrap and discard the foil and leaves (save any juices)
Shred the meat how you like, either by hand or using two forks

***You can substitute with Banana, Taro, or Spinach leaves, but it’ll taste a bit different, I found Banana leaves at the Asian and Hispanic Markets.

    

Kalua Pork can be re-heated with cabbage and served over steamed rice


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Kgirl. I'd imagine you've enjoyed many imu pits in your life.

There's nothing better than Kalua pork, even with eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2014)

Kalua pig sliders on Hawaiian rolls ... howz about kalua turkey or chicken? ONO~licious!


----------



## Addie (Aug 9, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Kalua pig sliders on Hawaiian rolls ... howz about kalua turkey or chicken? ONO~licious!



Yesterday when things were slow, I took the time to read your whole signature about your Dessert Kitchen. What a read. That was some trip you took out west. Have you seen any of the East Coast? The best time to come to this part of the country is in the Fall when all the leaves are changing. It looks like God's version of Fruit Loops.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2014)

Except for the initial 500 F, I could make this low and slow in the Egg. I would not need the liquid smoke. It would be no different than the Cochinita Pibil, using different seasoning.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 9, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Except for the initial 500 F, I could make this low and slow in the Egg. I would not need the liquid smoke. It would be no different than the Cochinita Pibil, using different seasoning.


 
@CraigC, I'm not as versed in Mexican foods, so I looked but a recipe from Rick Bayless WOW! That's got quite a few ingredients to it, but sounds delicious. Back in Hawaii, I would not use Banana leaves but Ti leaves, but...



Addie said:


> Yesterday when things were slow, I took the time to read your whole signature about your Dessert Kitchen. What a read. That was some trip you took out west. Have you seen any of the East Coast? The best time to come to this part of the country is in the Fall when all the leaves are changing. It looks like God's version of Fruit Loops.


 
@Addie, DH and I have traveled across America extensively. Our honeymoon was a month long car trip through the New England States. Someday I would love to have an RV or TT to tour the USA. I think those R-Pods are so cute!


----------



## mmyap (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Kgirl, and welcome to the board.  I live in Kailua and I send you wet and soggy best wishes from the windward side.

I have nothing to add to you Kalua pig recipe, it sounds perfect!.  I would love to adapt it to a pressure cooker sometime.  I probably try and google it first.  Somebody somewhere probably has already done it.

BTW, Kalua pig makes for the best taco and burrito meat.  Just add some cumin to it.  Delicious.


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @CraigC, I'm not as versed in Mexican foods, so I looked but a recipe from Rick Bayless WOW! That's got quite a few ingredients to it, but sounds delicious. Back in Hawaii, I would not use Banana leaves but Ti leaves, but...
> 
> 
> 
> @Addie, DH and I have traveled across America extensively. Our honeymoon was a month long car trip through the New England States. Someday I would love to have an RV or TT to tour the USA. I think those R-Pods are so cute!



When you get that RV, make sure you visit here in the Fall. It is Mother Nature in all her glory.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 10, 2014)

mmyap said:


> Hi Kgirl, and welcome to the board.  I live in Kailua and I send you wet and soggy best wishes from the windward side.
> 
> I have nothing to add to you Kalua pig recipe, it sounds perfect!.  I would love to adapt it to a pressure cooker sometime.  I probably try and google it first.  Somebody somewhere probably has already done it.
> 
> BTW, Kalua pig makes for the best taco and burrito meat.  Just add some cumin to it.  Delicious.


ALOHA mmyap! thanks for that welcome, old neighbor. The last time we were home, I saw Kalua pig tacos and burritos at I think Taco Bell, just couldn't get on board with that somehow.



Addie said:


> When you get that RV, make sure you visit here in the Fall. It is Mother Nature in all her glory.


Addie, DH & I have been back East at all times of the year, but I do have to agree with you, the Fall is the prettiest, I'll pass on the Winter


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2015)

Best batch yet! 
MMM, ONO (delicious) !!
I have some Lomi Lomi Salmon in the makings
this will make for a terrific Hawaiian Feast 
in the middle of the desert


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh wait a minute, have I ever told y'all about
Lomi Lomi Salmon?
This the side dish to Kalua Pig!
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...7/lomi-lomi-salmon-its-time-for-another-luau/
check it out!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 12, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh wait a minute, have I ever told y'all about
> Lomi Lomi Salmon?
> This the side dish to Kalua Pig!
> https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...7/lomi-lomi-salmon-its-time-for-another-luau/
> check it out!


That sounds yummy. I only eat salmon that hasn't been cooked.


----------

